#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  July Member of the Month - 2014

## Kris

You can always find her with a cheerful attitude (May even be considered to be somewhat too hippie..) this girl will rock the house once you get to know her.

She's a true friend and has one of the most amazing voices and a pair of gorgeous eyes. She's one of the originals RPA members, hailing with her love for peace whenever she goes (or posts) and has also helped to create the site the way it is today.

A previous site admin, you can always find her helping others and welcoming new people by being cheerful and friendly and joyful. She is also one talented poet so be sure to check her blog to find some of her epic lyrics.

Currently she is taking part and GMing the following RPs: "Planes Of Polarity - Quest for the Truth" (GM), "The Travelers Tavern" and "Screams Of Chaos".

She can cook awesome and delicious things, loves the color green, and has an adorable kitten that always gets in trouble (but is cute enough to be forgiven).

With this sweet intro (and shame on you, if you didn't get who this member is already), we want to dedicate July for Mysteria, aka Mysti.

So be sure to give her some love!!  <3

----------


## Anastasia

CONGRATULATIONS, DARLING <3.

----------


## Chat Noir

You go gurl! You totally deserve it!

 :hugg:

----------


## Kris



----------


## Soulio



----------


## Mysteria

*Wha??* Me, a _hippie_??  What would have given you that idea?   :Peace: 

Seriously, Kris thank you so much for all of the wonderful and kind things said.  Your friendship and support means the world to me, you've been there for me through thick and thin and I <3 you!

I am very touched that I've been chosen for this honor, and I am very grateful for having such a wonderful community that I can be a part of.

Luci!  Thank you darling, for your friendship, and zaniness and ability to make me smile!!

Nastia, thank you sugar.  <3

And SoulReaper, aww, that's totally awesome, and thank you as well.

----------


## Preach

CONGRATULATIONS!  ::D:   ::D: !

----------


## Aureyon

Congratulations Mysti! 



Well deserved.

----------


## Kiki

Yay! Congrats Mysteria! I know you've been here a while, so it seems like a long time coming! You deserve it, gal!

----------


## Vanity&Ecstasy

Congratulations!!!!

----------


## G

Congrats Mysti, and thanks for everything you've done and continue to do to make RPA the wonderful place it is !!! You sooooo deserve it <3 <3 <3

----------


## Juicesir

:>:3:

----------


## Nazgul

I would say congratulations and how much you deserve this and add in a totally or two for good measure, but it's been done.  Instead, I will leave you with this...

 :*glomp*:   :*glomp*:   :*glomp*:   :*glomp*:   :*glomp*:   :*glomp*:   :*glomp*:   :*glomp*:   :*glomp*:   :*glomp*:   :*glomp*:   :*glomp*:   :*glomp*:

----------


## V

Congrats Mysti <3

----------


## Jarms48

Congrats!

----------


## HoneyHeart

* This is your  month! 
HAPPY MONTH!!!!
Honey Heart
*

----------


## Falcon Red

Mysti, I told you my sentiments on this. You've deserved it way longer than you know, thanks for being one of the greatest friends, mentors, and people in my life. You're amazing.

----------


## Sinderella

Congratulations, sweetheart!  :killhug:  :love:

----------


## Dire Hoef



----------


## Mihkul

Congrats, Myti. You da best!

----------


## EvelynWillows

*17,264 POSTS?!*

Holy moly, that's pretty awesome right there.  Congratulations!  Now I'm off to stalk your posts, Mwah hah ha!

----------


## Merry

Hurray for you Mysteria!

----------


## Mysteria

Thank you everyone for your kind words.  Your words of support are greatly appreciated.   :Peace:

----------


## V



----------


## Storm

There is not enough congratulatory Glitter yet! Congrats Mysti. :D 

 



Spoiler: Contains animated psychedelic display (don't view if hard on the eyes)

----------


## SikstaSlathalin

Congrats Mysti you earned it well.

----------


## RisingPhoenix

*faints after reading thread*  *bursts into tears*

My oh my I must say how absolutely positively excited I am for you my dear Mysti.  It has been some time now since we first came across one another, but I shan't never forget how nice and positive you were to me.  You are awesome Mysti and I hope you enjoy being July's Member of the Month.  Oh and while I am at it, I will just leave this positively mortifying video for you to laugh at when you can....  ::):  <3




Much love darling and be blessed as always, from me to you.  St Langoustine down baby........  ::):  Savah and Nessa for life.......  ::):

----------


## trouble.muffin

Congratulations, Mysteria!!

----------


## Kiki



----------


## Imp

Congrats, Mysti!
It took me a bit to gather the courage to sing you the following:

*clears throat*

Mysti, when you're with me I'm smiling  :=D: 
Give me a-a-a-all your love <3
Your hands build me up when I'm sinking~
Touch me and my troubles all fade

Mysti, from the moment I saw you
Standing a-a-a-all alone
You gave all the love that I needed
So shy, like a child who has grown

'Cause you're my Mysti of the morning!
Love shines in your eyes 
Sparkling, clear, and lovely
You're my Mysti  :SHINY: 

Mysti, turns me on when I'm lonely
Give me all your charm
Evenings when she lays down beside me
She takes me gently into her arms

Mysti of the morning~
Love shines in your eyes
Sparkling, clear, and lovely
You're my Mysti  :SHINY: 

Mysti of the morning~
Love shines in your eyes
Sparkling, clear, and lovely
You're my ... Mysti...

----------


## Mysteria

To express my thanks to each and every one of you I leave you with these:
























Spoiler: Showing Some Love and Appreciation to my friends

----------


## Raindrop

Just one link for ya!
I made this quite quick some time ago, quite long ago by now no? Anyway, just thought I'd express it personally.

----------


## Merry

No Mysteria - YOU ROCK!

----------


## Merry



----------

